# APR Presents the DQ250 DSG & S tronic TCU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Presents the DQ250 DSG & S tronic TCU Upgrade!










*Product Page*


APR is pleased to present the ultimate transmission control unit (TCU) upgrade for the DQ250 Exx & Fxx DSG and S tronic transmissions! APR’s TCU upgrade is available in engine and power level specific variations and is conveniently flashed to the vehicle’s factory TCU through the OBD-II port. APR’s patented DirectPort Programming Suite allows the end user to customize the TCU upgrade to their individual needs.

APR’s TCU upgrade enhances the driving experience by incorporating many of the same features typically reserved for high-end Audi Quattro GmbH RS models. Under blistering, wide-open throttle acceleration, the transmission shifts even more quickly than before with a higher rev limit. However, during normal, day-to-day driving, the TCU Upgrade delivers a smooth, more refined, driving experience.

*End User Adjustability*










APR’s DirectPort programming suite allows users to custom tailor the TCU upgrade to their needs at the time of installation. Users are given the following options, which they may change at an APR dealer at any time:


User definable APR pre-optimized shift patterns based on current stage of engine performance
User definable launch control RPM
User definable manual mode max RPM
User definable manual mode automatic upshift on or off
User definable manual mode automatic downshift on or off (Kickdown switch)

_APR will adjust any mismatch between Engine Control Unit (ECU) and TCU max RPM or standing rev limters, should any conflicts arise._

*Drive Mode Characteristics*










Drive mode’s performance and comfort is greatly improved based upon the current stage of engine performance. Gear change upshift and downshift points occur based on engine load and throttle position, rather than hard set points, and as such occur more smoothly and less abruptly. The driver may feel more connected to the vehicle as the gear changes occur more naturally. Under part throttle driving, the transmission will stay in the current gear until the appropriate moment necessary to shift, rather than jumping to higher gears too quickly. This is especially true for calibrations geared towards larger turbocharger systems where response characteristics of the turbocharger changes the part throttle driving experience. Under wide-open throttle acceleration, shifting times are reduced and the maximum shift point RPM is set to the ECU’s rev limiter.


*Sport Mode Characteristics*










Sport mode’s performance and comfort is also greatly improved based upon the current stage of engine performance. Expect extremely fast gear changes as the wide-open throttle shift times are reduced. APR’s taken a two-stage approach to wide-open throttle operation as well. Shift points are optimized to deliver the fastest acceleration possible under wide-open throttle by following the torque curve of each available stage. However, with the pedal pressed far enough to hold the kickdown switch, shifts points override the torque curve and now occur at the maximum engine RPM!

Part-throttle drivability is greatly improved too. Some factory DQ250 transmission software is too aggressively geared towards holding high RPMs, and often uncomfortably downshifts when unwanted. Under low accelerator pedal position, low load driving, gearshifts occur earlier, allowing the driver to enjoy sport mode even during those moments when wide-open throttle operation is not permissible. However, should the driver request more torque with his or her right foot, the transmission comes alive in the true spirit of sport mode!


*Manual Mode Characteristics*










At the time of installation, the user is able to select several options that change the behavior of manual mode. The user has the ability to enable or disable either the manual mode automatic kickdown switch for automatic downshifts as well as the automatic upshift that occurs at redline. For safety and acceleration, APR’s engineers kept the automatic upshift present in first gear.

The ECU defines the maximum engine RPM possible. Using APR’s user definable max RPM settings, the end user can match the ECU’s RPM to the TCU RPM to avoid hitting the engine rev limiter should the automatic redline upshift option remain active. In the case where an APR ECU Upgrade's redline is lower than expected, APR can issue a free ECU update to correct the max engine RPM.

During manual mode shifting times are not only greatly improved, but the artificial delays between requesting a shift with the paddles and shifter are reduced as well. As soon as a shift request is made, the transmission instantly begins the shifting routine. Furthermore, the downshift lockout is removed, allowing the operator to downshift at any point, so long as the next gear does not surpass the max engine RPM.

With manual mode tailored to the end users need, they are presented with a more enjoyable driving experience that operates exactly how they choose. We call it _Performance Without Compromise!_

*Launch Control*










APR’s TCU upgrade enables launch control on all vehicles. At the time of installation, the user is able to select their desired launch RPM, as they see fit! Launch control activates quickly, with a wider operating window, by limiting some of the stubborn activation criteria some models face during activation. The end user will notice launches now occur more rapidly with less delay between releasing the brake and forward momentum. The clutches fully grab quickly off the line and shift times are reduced. This directly translates into faster acceleration!

_APR will adjust any mismatch between Engine Control Unit (ECU) and TCU standing rev limters, should any conflicts arise._

_*Please Note, the vehicle must be equipped with a traction control button to enable launch control.*_

*Gear display indicator*










APR’s TCU upgrade enables the gear display indicator for Drive and Sport mode in the vehicle's multi function display.

*Torque Limits*










All too often TCU upgrades are sold as a solution to “torque limiters” in which many companies charge extra to raise. While some companies may have trouble with torque interventions from the transmission, even at stage I power and torque levels, APR ECU upgrades do not require a TCU upgrade to meet advertised peak torque levels. APR does not charge extra to “raise the limits.” Raising the limits does not increase performance and does not increase the transmission’s ability to hold more torque. The maximum torque limiters are simply removed, allowing customers unrestricted operation. In the event torque is limited by the factory clutches, upgraded units may be installed and torque may be increased without TCU intervention.

*DSG Temperature Management*










Temperature management is an important part of the DQ250 transmission. While some software may simply remove temperature protection routines all together and claim increased cooling performance, APR’s TCU upgrade only allows the maximum safe temperature levels before intervention. Unlike the factory intervention routine, which simply allows for nearly no torque to be transmitted through the transmission at all, APR’s over temp intervention allows for a very limited amount of torque, enough so the vehicle can be safely driven off the track or pulled to the side of the road. In keeping the vehicle moving, airflow continues across the radiator, which in turn keeps coolant temps low and aids in removing heat from the factory DQ250 water to oil cooler to restore full operation.

*Typical Max ECU Rev Limits*


Naturally Aspirated Engines (ex, 3.6L FSI) - 6,800 RPM
2.0T TDI CR Engines - TBD
2.0T EA113 K03 Turbo Engines - 6,800 RPM
2.0T EA113 K04 Turbo Engines - 7,100 RPM
1.8T & 2.0T EA888 Gen 1 IHI Turbo Engines - 6,800 RPM
2.0T EA888 Gen 2 IHI Turbo Engines - 6,800 RPM
2.0T EA888 Gen 3 Honeywell Turbo Engines - 6,800 RPM
1.8T EA888 Gen 3 IHI Turbo Engines - 6,800 RPM
2.0T EA888 Gen 3 IHI Turbo Engines - 7,100 RPM
K04, Stage III and III+ Upgraded Engines - 7,100 RPM

_Any mismatches in APR ECU/TCU redline can be altered upon request._

*The APR Difference*

_Please note APR’s TCU upgrade is for the Temic Tricore based Exx and Fxx transmissions. Earlier Power PC based Cxx transmissions as found in vehicles such as early K03 based EA113 2.0T’s and older 3.2L VR6’s greatly differ in their features, capabilities and TCU complexity._


*APR TCU Upgrade Creation*










APR’s engineers have taken a direct and custom approach to calibrating the TCU. All too often others create a generic calibration that is forced across a wide range of different vehicles and transmission versions. Unfortunately this generic method of copy and paste tuning can result in some undesirable effects, such as slow up shifts and downshifts, torque interventions, stumbling and immobility. In some extreme cases, damage to the transmission can occur. With hundreds of factory TCU variations available for the DQ250, APR’s engineers have painstakingly ensured every TCU upgrade is created using the transmission’s original file to ensure the ultimate experience!

*APR DirectPort Programming*










APR’s patented DirectPort Programming is now available for the Temic Tricore Exx and Fxx DQ250 transmissions. Any APR Dealer in the world, connected to the Internet, has direct access to APR’s latest TCU upgrades for installation directly over the vehicle's OBD-II port. This completely eliminates the need to remove and open the TCU and can be uninstalled at any time!

*APR TCU Composer*










APR’s proprietary TCU Composer is used for altering the transmission management system. With full access to every table, map and variable within every TCU, APR’s Calibration Engineers are not limited to the handful of pre-defined maps as is common for most tuning companies.

*APR TCU Assembly*










APR’s Electrical Engineers have the ability to alter the code structure of the TCU. Through code levels changes, APR's Engineers are able to add future features to the TCU otherwise impossible through calibration changes alone.

*Application Guides*

_For best results, APR advises against mixing and matching non APR TCU and ECU Upgrades. APR cannot guarantee complete compatibility with non APR ECU upgrades. Please read our 30 day money back guarantee section for more details._

*Transmission Types*

DQ250 - Exx & Fxx - Temic Tricore - 6 Speed DSG & S tronic

*Stages*

Stage I - For use with the stock turbo and naturally aspirated engines
Stage II - For use on vehicles with an upgraded K04 Turbocharger
Stage III (COMING SOON!) - For use on vehicles with an upgraded Stage III/III+ or larger Turbocharger

_Each stage is specifically tailored for each individual application_

*Price*

$599

_Please note changing options or switching between stages I and II is free!_

*Supported Vehicles / Engines*

2.0 TDI CR - Transverse - Coming Soon
2.0T - EA113 - Transverse - Exx and Fxx only. Early Cxx models not available. 
1.8T - EA888 Gen 1 - Transverse
2.0T - EA888 Gen 1 - Transverse
2.0T - EA888 Gen 2 - Transverse - (Late model TT)
2.0T - EA888 Gen 3 - Transverse - 2013.5+ Jetta/GLI, Beetle & Passat
2.0T - EA888 Gen 3 - Transverse - New MQB GTI, R, A3, S3, Octavia Etc Coming Soon!
3.6L FSI VR6 - Transverse - Exx and Fxx only. Early Cxx models not available. 

*How to Purchase*

*Locate an APR Dealer*










Use the APR Dealer Locator Tool to find an APR Dealer near you. The APR Dealer will have the ability to upgrade your TCU while you wait!

*Security, Warranty and Money Back Guarentee*

*30 Day Money Back Guarantee*










All APR TCU Upgrades include a 30-day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason you are dissatisfied with the APR TCU Upgrade, return to your place of purchase for a full refund, provided you are within the 30 day period from the time of your initial purchase. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the guarantee and are at the discretion of the place of install.

*Limited Lifetime Warranty*










All APR TCU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software, and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the warranty and are at the discretion of the place of install.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

WAHOOO!! 

I am a bit confused on the stages though. So a TTS has a factory K04 so would we want a Stage 1 or 2 and what is different with the stages?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

It will not be confusing at the time of flashing. The file will be labeled "K04".


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Sounds very good.Just need this developed quickly for my TTRS stronic :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

jaybyme said:


> Sounds very good.Just need this developed quickly for my TTRS stronic :laugh:


Yup, DQ500 is on the list. We'll likely have DL501 first and DQ500 after that.


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Patiently waiting for the Stage 3 tune. Don't forget about us!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

arm1tage said:


> Patiently waiting for the Stage 3 tune. Don't forget about us!


Oh we surely aren't! : )


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> . . . .
> 
> With hundreds of factory TCU variations available for the DQ250, APR’s engineers have painstakingly ensured every TCU upgrade is created using the transmission’s original file to ensure the ultimate experience!
> 
> . . . .


So does that mean vehicles with a competitor's DSG tune on their TCU will need to flash back to their original file before the APR DSG tune can be installed?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Very cool stuff. Great to see the continued TT support from APR.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

13ttaz said:


> So does that mean vehicles with a competitor's DSG tune on their TCU will need to flash back to their original file before the APR DSG tune can be installed?


+1 need the answer scheduled for Wednesday.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

13ttaz said:


> So does that mean vehicles with a competitor's DSG tune on their TCU will need to flash back to their original file before the APR DSG tune can be installed?



Depends on whether we already have the file. The best thing to do is check your boxcode and call sales.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Now back to the CETA 2.0 deployment


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Getting mine tomorrow at Reeves Motorsports in Tampa!


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

sandjunkie said:


> Now back to the CETA 2.0 deployment


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

sandjunkie said:


> Now back to the CETA 2.0 deployment


Different people actually.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Different people actually.


We don't care of whether it is Santa and his elves, we just want our damn ECU tune!  

Seriously though, the notion of visiting my local tuner in the not too distant future and getting both a Stage II ECU tune and DSG flash on my TT was one of things that stopped me from trading the TT in for a new S4 this past weekend. So for the love of God man, let's get 'er done!


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

13ttaz said:


> We don't care of whether it is Santa and his elves, we just want our damn ECU tune!
> 
> Seriously though, the notion of visiting my local tuner in the not too distant future and getting both a Stage II ECU tune and DSG flash on my TT was one of things that stopped me from trading the TT in for a new S4 this past weekend. So for the love of God man, let's get 'er done!


I am with you. I have started to look at other options but the hope that I can modify this thing has held me here for the time being.


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

I'm on your old stage 2 file so I need to get in and upgrade ECM program but was wondering about this dsg file. I might get when I'm in updating. We drive the car mainly in sport cause drive just sucks. After I spend $600 and drive away am I going to have smile on my face like i did with the stage 2 tune? Is the dsg tune really noticeable?

Thanks


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Bezlar said:


> Is the dsg tune really noticeable?
> 
> Thanks



Yes!


----------



## racerxjin (Feb 13, 2012)

Since I am getting the GTX installed on my 2010 TT and the TCU is not available for my turbo, will my car have issues with gear slipping or can I just apply the Stage 2 and get the Stage 3 later?


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

APR can you comment more on:

"The end user will notice launches now occur more rapidly with less delay between releasing the brake and forward momentum. The clutches fully grab quickly off the line and shift times are reduced. This directly translates into faster acceleration!"

For an APR tuned TT ECU, with an OEM TCU, was there a delay parameter which was detected? In other words...

Traction off>oils up to temp>brake on for 1 second>throttle at 100%>brake disengaged: Was there a parameter in the software which told the ECU/TCU to not send full power/not to fully engage clutch for x.x seconds?

It certainly feels like that is the case. The only other reason for "feeling a delay" between being stopped with launch control fully engaged and getting moving once the brake is released would be due to mechanical "slack" in the driveline??? 

Basically, just spent a few runs at the drag strip, trying to stage and engage launch control and get a decent reaction time and... failing! Likely just my armature capabilities shinning but none the less if this software makes life easier... I am all in!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

boarderjcj said:


> Traction off>oils up to temp>brake on for 1 second>throttle at 100%>brake disengaged: Was there a parameter in the software which told the ECU/TCU to not send full power/not to fully engage clutch for x.x seconds?


Yep


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

racerxjin said:


> Since I am getting the GTX installed on my 2010 TT and the TCU is not available for my turbo, will my car have issues with gear slipping or can I just apply the Stage 2 and get the Stage 3 later?


I've driven several cars with the K04 DSG file and Stage 3 turbos. It works, but it's unsupported and it will slip a little bit. We're actively working on the Stage 3 stuff which will be the cats ass.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sean,

I tried to have this flashed at Greff Motors in the New Orleans area last week, but you guys didn't offer my box code yet. He says they contacted you guys to have it done. Anything I can do to help you guys get it sorted? I can drive to you guys of that helps. 

Thanks,

Derek


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Daggernomad55555 said:


> never buy from this guy.
> He screwed me with his broken wheels.
> He is a complete liar on all points.
> Don't buy from him !!!


No, I had a GIAC and went straight to an APR. It was noticeable better!


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

mjosco said:


> I would have to question longevity of the DSG Clutch packs though if you regularly launched at 5800 RPM


I would be too at 5800k. I don't understand your quote though. Is that what the software is staging the launch control at? On my '14 TT, my RPM's rev to around 3300k when I use launch control.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

mjosco said:


> I have been running the APR Stage 2+ Tune and DSG Stage 2 on my TTS now for a few months. I am really happy with the combo. The car is literally transformed into a little animal now. I drive 90% of the time in manual mode. The shifts are lightning fast and I just love the DSG now. The DSG tune seems to have gotten rid of the chug-chug I would sometimes get just off idle. Launch control is amazing ( I would have to question longevity of the DSG Clutch packs though if you regularly launched at 5800 RPM)
> 
> Sport mode may be tuned a bit too aggressive for up/down shifts. It seems to hunt between the two more than it should.
> 
> ...


You know there isn't a C7 ZR1 yet right?


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

mjosco said:


> Well, now you caused me to wonder about what C7 that was. It was definitely a C7. It had an aluminum badge in that side gill area behind the front tire...and I don't see that badging on the std C7. Could have been a pre-released Z06? The car was beautiful and had carbon fiber rear spoiler and front spoiler. The exhaust was way louder than a std C7. The car pulled out of the Denver Broncos practice facility area and was driven by a mid-fifties aged guy?? What was it?


It was a stock C7 with an exhaust. 

You didn't pull or even hang with some mythical Z06, a 10 second car. Lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Version 1.5 is now available. 

V1.5 fixes the common complaint in v1.4/1.41 that, in Drive Mode (not Sport Mode), the 5th to 6th gear upshift occurs at a higher than desirable RPM under light acceleration or constant speed conditions. The 5->6 shift points in a constant speed or ‘light to medium’ acceleration conditions have been reduced to as low as 82% of the v1.4 shift points, while the ‘medium to high’ acceleration 5->6 shift points have remained very similar to v1.4.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

mjosco said:


> This was the car. Believe me or not, it was. Same aero bits and badge on side, same wheels and hood:
> 
> http://www.corvetteconti.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015-z06-corvette-sepcs.pdf


Cough, Cough, :bs:


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

I would not doubt it as a possibility. Not at all. Staying within 2 car lengths in a StageII+ with DSG tune. Could happen.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS9nV-qtXro

Not this, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

mjosco said:


> This was the car. Believe me or not, it was. Same aero bits and badge on side, same wheels and hood:
> 
> http://www.corvetteconti.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015-z06-corvette-sepcs.pdf


I don't know mjosco, so I can't say if he's trustworthy or not. I can say that a 2+ TTS is a very fast car. My Stage 3 TTS lapped all kinds of Vettes and Porsches at Barber and at Driveway Austin. That was with a pro driver, but the point still stands.. the TTS is a really fast car.

I find it completely within the realm of possibility that he gave any Vette a solid run.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

With a 2015 Z06? C'mon. A car with 650 hp and 650 ftlbs of torque, sub 3 second 0-60 time, under 7 second 0-100, a 10 second quarter mile and well over 1g skid pad. 

Please pass that good stuff you are smoking. If you stayed within 2 car lengths, he was playing with you.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

sandjunkie said:


> With a 2015 Z06? C'mon. A car with 650 hp and 650 ftlbs of torque, sub 3 second 0-60 time, under 7 second 0-100, a 10 second quarter mile and well over 1g skid pad.
> 
> Please pass that good stuff you are smoking. If you stayed within 2 car lengths, he was playing with you.


I think it might be a stretch against a 2015, but who knows.. none of us have seen one up close and personal. But, Manual or even slushbox vs DSG makes a difference too.

I'm not saying a 2+ TTS is going to whoop up on him, but the Vette wouldn't blow his doors off or anything.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Good Stuff...


----------



## mrQQ (Mar 1, 2014)

sorry for bumping old thread, but I have to ask

does this help 0-100 times or not really? if so, how much?


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

mrQQ said:


> sorry for bumping old thread, but I have to ask
> 
> does this help 0-100 times or not really? if so, how much?


Go with the United Motorsports tune for our cars they actually increase clamping force which also reduces chance of dailur which I had very early on with APRs file.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------

